# Cube Acid 2022 XS frostwhite n black / upgrade



## wayne777 (3. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

eigentlich habe ich ja ein geschlachtetes Carbon Fully samt XT Innereien im Keller liegen.
Eine feine Rock Shox Reba 100-115 mm (26 Zoll) verstellbar Luft/Air Federung etc, Remote Lock ist auch verfügbar.
Relativ leichte Laufräder von Mavic 26er liegen in der Ecke und wollen genutzt werden.

Wenn da nicht das (mein) Requirierend Book wäre.
1x12 Schaltung oder 1x11
Mgl. Leicht bei kalkulierbaren Kosten (indv. Thema was das sein darf)
Wenig Recherche bzgl. Details um alt und neu zusammen zu bringen.
Wenn möglich 27,5 Laufräder

Ausgangslage
Meine 10,5-Jährige ist dem 24er entwachsen und der kleine hat es die letzte Woche annektiert. Wissend das es soweit kommt prüfe ich die letzten 5 Wochen div.
Optionen.
A. Neuer Hardtail-Rahmen (14 Zoll) für 26er Bereifung ein Bike aus den alten Teilen aufbauen?
B. Was gebrauchtes, 26er, umbauen
C. Oder gleich neu und upgraden

Letztlich wollte ich eine 1x12 oder 1x11 Schaltung für das Bike. Doch die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen zum Umbau machten Option A und B mehr & mehr unattraktiver für mich. Dazu dann die Thematik um die Kurbel / Kettenlinien hat mich dazu gebracht mich für Option C zu entscheiden.

Cube Acid 2022 in Frostwhite n black ist es letztlich geworden.
Es war das günstigste Bike mit 1x12 und in Größe XS verfügbar.
Als Basis stehen 13,2 lt. Hersteller an – wird am WE gewogen – mal sehen.

Teile für den Upgrade
Laufradsatz, XT-Naben mit DT Swiss Felgen
Rock Shox JUDY Gold RL, 100mm, taperd, RL, Luft/Öl
Continental Cross Kind, 27.5 2.2 Race
Schwalbe Lite Schlauch (nein, wir fahren nicht Tubeless)

Die Teile liegen bereit, der Umbau kann am WE starten. Aktuelle errechnetes Gewicht sollte bei 11,4 Kg. Liegen. Ich poste dann das neue Gewicht und Bilder vom Bike.

Habt ihr noch Vorschlage um am Gewicht relativ günstig nach unten zu korrigieren?

VG.

Update: Die Laufräder sind fertig. Morgen dann der Einbau der neuen Federgabel. Bilder und Gewichte folgen.


----------



## wayne777 (7. Februar 2022)

update: Der Umbau konnte leider nicht abgeschlossen werden... (Annahme und Realität)

Lessons learned
1. Der Rahmen ist zwar "tapered" aber die org. verbaute Federgabel hat einen Adapter von 1 1/8 Zoll auf 1.5 Zoll und ist nicht tapered, somit konnte ich den Gabelkonus nicht von org. auf die neue Federgabel umbauen. Mit viel zeitlichen Aufwand habe ich dann noch einen besorgt bekommen. 
2.Bremesscheiben/Laufräder: Die Centerlock-Ringe sind so niedrig in der Bauhöhe, dass ich sie mit meinem Schlüssel (gerade ohne Biegung) nicht abbekommen haben. Bevor ich die zerstöre, habe ich das Tool *TL-FC36* von Shimano bestellt und muss jetzt warten bis ich es habe. Wie oben zu sehen, der Laufradsatz ist schon vorbereitet.

To be continued.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wayne777 (20. Februar 2022)

Der Umbau ist fertig.

Das Finale Gewicht beträgt jetzt 11,56 Kg (gewogen) ohne Pedale.
Das Aussehen hat sich nicht stark verändert, da ich beim Thema "Schwarz & Weiß" geblieben bin.
Zwar standen, gerade beim LR Farben bei der Konfig. zur Auswahl, doch irgendwie fand ich das doch schick so wie es jetzt ist.

Probleme / Hindernisse / zu beachten
1. Das Lösen des Center Lock der org. verbauten Bremsscheiben mit dem oben genannten Tool und WD40 inkl. Wirkzeit, ging es letztlich relativ einfach ab.
2. Gabelkonus, wie oben beschrieben
3. Schaltwerk musste neu eingestellt werden. 

Anmerkung zur Rahmengröße XS
Die Tochter (H:150/ Beinl.: 70CM) sitzt etwas weit vorne. Hatte mir den Rahmen etwas weiter "vorgestellt".


----------



## playbike (20. Februar 2022)

Kannst Du noch ein Foto vom finalen Rad einstellen?


----------



## wayne777 (20. Februar 2022)

playbike schrieb:


> Kannst Du noch ein Foto vom finalen Rad einstellen?


Gerne, kommt dann Morgen!


----------



## playbike (17. April 2022)

Hi Wayne,

konntest Du Fotos machen?


----------



## wayne777 (17. April 2022)

playbike schrieb:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> konntest Du Fotos machen?


Hallo,
bitte entschuldigt, da mach ich ein Thema auf und bleibe die Bilder schuldig.
Die Tage werde ich den Gabelkonus taschen und bei der Gelegenheit Bilder erstellen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## wayne777 (7. Mai 2022)

playbike schrieb:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> konntest Du Fotos machen?



Hallo, 
ich habe es nicht früher geschafft. Hier nun die Bilder - viel Unterschied zum org. sieht man nicht, sind mehr 
die inneren Werte ;-)

Leider habe ich noch Probleme mit dem Steuersatz, den ich jetzt komplett tauschen werde. 
Sollte jemand auch vorhaben Gabel zu wechseln können wir uns gerne austauschen.


----------



## wayne777 (9. Mai 2022)

Wie sich jetzt gezeigt hat, muss ich doch den Steuersatz tauschen. Leider passt keiner meiner verbauten Gabelkonuse.

Problem:
Schleiftstellen auf der Gabelbrücke
Horizontales spiel im Steuersatz.

Aktuell verabaut: Cube Steuersatz #8.
oben: ZS44/28.6
unten: ZS56/40

Kann mir jemand sagen, was die Einpresstiefe ist oben/unten?
Normal sind 9mm oder 15mm. Ich müsste mir erst ein Auschläger besorgen (dauert noch 1-2 Tage) oder anfertigen um das zu messen.

Auf dem Bild: Gabelkonus "Cane Creek" Serie 40 mit org. Kugellager - ein Versuch war es werde.


----------



## wayne777 (11. Mai 2022)

wayne777 schrieb:


> Wie sich jetzt gezeigt hat, muss ich doch den Steuersatz tauschen. Leider passt keiner meiner verbauten Gabelkonuse.
> 
> Problem:
> Schleiftstellen auf der Gabelbrücke
> ...


#
Hier der Link zum Thema Steuersatz...Steuersatz


----------

